# Angeln in Italien/Lizenz/Köder/Montage



## Anhor62 (15. April 2016)

Hallo Leute,
Ich bin neu im Forum und hab bis jetzt nur in Forellenteichen und das ein oder andere mal im Neckar geangelt. Nun bin ich im Juli für 20 Tagen in Italien in der Region Apulien Nähe Lecce. Da ich noch keine Erfahrung im Angeln im Meer habe möchte ich fragen was für Tipps ihr bezüglich Köder und bebleiung sowie wie lang das Vordach sein muss. Also im allgemeinen Montage und Köder. Ach ja ich Angel nicht vom Boot aus sondern Brandung, Strand bzw Hafen ( da wir mit dem Auto flexibel sind). Zu dem bräuchte ich auch eine Lizenz oder Genehmigung und wo bekomme ich die her ? Würde am liebsten Doraden angeln, aber bei anderen Fischen würde ich mich auch nicht beklagen.
Vielen Dank nochmal


----------



## stingray85 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Italien/Lizenz/Köder/Montage*

Das Angeln an der Küste ist frei, es ist keine Lizenz notwendig.
Aber du musst dich als Sportangler registrieren
(Comunicazione di esercizio della pesca sportiva e ricreativa)
Das geht bequem online, ist kostenfrei und du bekommst eine Bestätigung zum Ausdrucken. Solltest du von den "Foresatli" kontrolliert werden musst du das Dokument vorweisen.


Hier der Link zur Registrierung, leider nur italienisch aber Tante Goo* hilft dir sicher weiter 

https://www.politicheagricole.it/flex/cm/pages/ServeBLOB.php/L/IT/IDPagina/190

Ganz unten auf das grüne Feld "Applicazione Pesca Sportiva - permesso gratuito" klicken und deine Daten eingeben.



Hier noch die Schonzeiten und Mindesmaße
https://www.politicheagricole.it/fl...%2FD.cb1060aa7a3637d6e6b8/P/BLOB:ID=190/E/pdf

Petri!


----------



## Anhor62 (16. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Italien/Lizenz/Köder/Montage*

Vielen Dank super nett von dir. Werde ich morgen gleich mal machen. Weißt du Vlt was zu Köder und Montage ? Der Link mit den Schonzeiten funkts leider Net :/


----------



## Krallblei (16. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Italien/Lizenz/Köder/Montage*

Hallo

Doraden kannst du am besten mit Würmern, Muschelfleich und Sardinenstücken fangen.
Einfache Laufbleimontage reicht. Langes Vorfach und so dünn wie möglich. 
Gewicht alles was liegen bleibt 
Mir reichen in Spanien manchmal 50 Gramm, an manchen Tagen bleiben aber nicht mal 200 liegen!


----------



## stingray85 (16. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Italien/Lizenz/Köder/Montage*



Anhor62 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank super nett von dir. Werde ich morgen gleich mal machen. Weißt du Vlt was zu Köder und Montage ? Der Link mit den Schonzeiten funkts leider Net :/



Vielleicht klappts ja so...


----------



## Anhor62 (17. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Italien/Lizenz/Köder/Montage*

Vielen Dank an alle. Werde mir dann jetzt größere Gewichte anlegen . Ich berichte euch dann wie es war


----------



## Welpi (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Italien/Lizenz/Köder/Montage*

Kurze Frage bezüglich dieser Online-Lizenz: Was habt Ihr unter dem Punkt "Steuernummer" (Pflichtfeld) angegeben? Eure deutsche Steuernummer?

LG Alex


----------



## Franz_x (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Italien/Lizenz/Köder/Montage*

Du kannst Dir hier: http://www.codicefiscale.com/
eine Steuernummer erstellen. Bei "Comune di nascita" einfach "germania" eintragen.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## Welpi (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Italien/Lizenz/Köder/Montage*

Ihr seid wirklich klasse, vielen Dank!!! #6#6


----------



## Znerol (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Italien/Lizenz/Köder/Montage*

Hi Leute, dank Euch konnte ich mienen ersten Trip in die Toskana mit Angeln im Gepäck ruck zuck vorbereiten. Also, danke an Alle! #h


----------

